
Ask HN: Has PHP declined in popularity? - sabbasb
Just curious if Javascript is getting more popular than PHP
======
smt88
There's not really any way to know. Because of WordPress, PHP is still by far
the most popular back-end language for the web (in terms of raw number of
sites running on it).

Because JavaScript is the only language that runs in all browsers, it's by far
the most widely-known language. Anyone who touches the web, which is most
developers, tends to have at least a passing knowledge of it.

